
Ask HN: Wealth creation as a result of reading HN - nodesocket
Curious any stories of wealth that was created as a result of engaging on HN or information&#x2F;comments posted. I am sure there will be plenty who got into cryptocurrency because of HN (though the general sentiment I&#x27;ve seen on HN is pretty critical).<p>Any stores of buying a particular public stock that ended up being huge winners? Business opportunities as a result of reading or commenting?
======
cjbprime
It's not a good idea for anyone to publicly attest to cryptocurrency wealth,
since online exchanges are still very vulnerable to phone number porting
attacks, defeating 2fa and worse.

